# The Nearly Ultimate Urban Attic Grow Room Setup, Design and Build.



## CasualGrower

OK Everyone.. Let me first say, please do not respond to this thread.....  I would like to have this thread setup to read like a DIY thread.  If ya wanna give props to thread pls just do a 'Thanks' or respond in my current grow journal.

Let me start this lil guide by saying that I tried to grow in my attic a while back.... It did not work very good.  My attic gets VERY hot and humid.  So in this lil guide I am going to go over some basic construction information and hopefully make it easy to understand on how to make a bad place inot a virtual garden paradise.

I live in a typical Urban 2-Story house with a nearly full size attic that is not insulated and some poon thought that putting up wallboard some 20+ years ago would help.

This guide is going to cover everything from basic stripping down of original walls to installing air pumps.  All this will include running dedicated electrical circuits (Please learn about electricity before attempting anything read here for your own use.)  Drywall finishing.  Installation of Ventilation, maybe a lil bit of Air Conditioning.  Proper lighting and anything else I can think of while writing this guide....

This guide I am expecting to take approxiomately 4-6 weeks to complete.....(That is the reason I am asking for no responses, for I would like this to read like a how to).


The building of this grow room is going to have the goal of having enough room for a 12 bucket DWC Hydroponic Grow that could possibly be expanded to 18 or 24 buckets.  (5 gallon buckets that is).  the plans here will include room for Mother plants to be grown and room for Cloning....  I will try to encompass Most of the higher end techniques in the build and come up with some very cost effective measures to do the same for MUCH less......  I also have plans to teach on how to build your very own Water Farm using  gear that you can buy for half the price.... I also hope to teach DWC'ers on how to build a controller bucket to maintain their water levels on these systems over a period of time.

If you have any Ideas on a How to that might be incorporated into this guide pls holler in my Grow Journal.......


1st Installment will be this weekend and will encompass the initial teardown of the old wallboard and get us down to bare skeleton of the house.


----------



## CasualGrower

Pictures to be added tomorrow evening.  

The attic  measures approximatly 22x10 ft of usable space.  The side walls come up about 3 ft straight and then gabel to the centerline of the house.  At the center the ceiling will be 6ft.  Enough room to grow about 3 5 Gallon buckets wide, could do 4 but that  would be pushing it...Painting the walls once finished a nice reflective white with the angle of the roof should work great. 

 I will divide the attic into 2 halves with a wall and door in the middle... One side for flowering and the other for cloning and vegging.

Well I got a little bit done this weekend in the new set up.  I got all the old wallboard down and stripped out all the old nails so i have nice clean roof beams for the new drywall to screw to.  

I went to the local big box hardware store and bought some stuff...  40 ft of 8-2 cable to run from my main breaker box up to my subpanel for the room.  I also bought some boxes for the plugs and switches to put in...  I got a 40 amp breaker for the main box.


I already have plenty of cable at the house for running the circuits, 14-2 is what I am using and is rated for a 15 amp load.  I will run 3 circuits in the room, One around the baseboards to run my air pumps and fans and  2 circuits through the ceiling for the lights....  Each 15 amp circuit is good for about 2000 watts of lights...  I know, way overkill, but as I said, I am building this room with room to expand a lil bit...Never hurts to think ahead.

While I was at the store I also picked up the insulation for the ceiling and walls....  I also have a couple rolls of construction plastic and since this is an attic I will double Vapor seal the roof...Dont want to get a bunch of mold and nasty stuff in my insulation and also dont want humidity to seep in from the outside.

Well as I sid I will post some pics of the progress when I get home tomorrow.  I am gonna try to get the area done sonner than I originally said so the next grow can start in there.


----------



## CasualGrower

Hey Everyone....OK, I have let this thread alone for long enough.    I am gonna let you all know where I am atm......  This attic is almost  20 ft or so long........ probably 6 or 8 feet wide or so at the base...... the main area is about 6 ft tall or so.




Anyway. IO  have pulled all of the old drywall out of the old attic.....   pulled it out and made sure all the old connectors are


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Beyond casual.


----------

